# How to know new quarterly arrived ?



## Alain De Vos (Jul 4, 2021)

Each day trying to checkout git branch Q3 ?


----------



## mtu (Jul 4, 2021)

If you look at the first few lines of `git -C /usr/ports pull` (or rather, `git -C /usr/ports fetch` – see here to understand the distinction), you'll see what branches are being updated. I look at this output through a cronjob to get notified of new quarterly branches.

I've also opened a bug report to allow automatic tracking of the latest quarterly branch without manual switching, but there's little interest among developers:






						255737 – provide a latest-quarterly ref for ports
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 4, 2021)

I did a ,

```
git clone --branch 2021Q2 https://git.FreeBSD.org/ports.git /usr/ports
```
I think it won't work ? Will it ? Maybe there is a better way ?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 4, 2021)

Offcourse in the new quarterly i'm looking if xorg pulls in python3.7 or python3.8 ...


----------



## T-Daemon (Jul 4, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> Each day trying to checkout git branch Q3 ?


Instead subscribe to freebsd-ports@ mailing list might be more convenient.



Alain De Vos said:


> Offcourse in the new quarterly i'm looking if xorg pulls in python3.7 or python3.8 ...


Not if the default is overridden. The New 2021Q3 branch announce mail says:

```
- - Default version of PYTHON and PYTHON3 switched to 3.8
```


----------



## mtu (Jul 4, 2021)

T-Daemon said:


> Instead subscribe to freebsd-ports-announce@ mailing list might be more convenient.


Judging by the past three months, there were >300 messages on that list, exactly 1 of which announced a new quarterly branch. Not what I'd call convenient


----------



## gotnull (Jul 4, 2021)

May be new quarterly get announced in RSS feed, I don't know if it does but it could be a solution.


			https://www.freebsd.org/news/feed.xml


----------



## suntzu00 (Jul 4, 2021)

maybe have a look at https://cgit.freebsd.org/ports/


----------



## T-Daemon (Jul 4, 2021)

First a correction, I didn't realize freebsd-ports-announce@ is moderated, not open for subscriptions by anybody, freebsd-ports@ is. Sorry, corrected.



mtu said:


> Judging by the past three months, there were >300 messages on that list, exactly 1 of which announced a new quarterly branch. Not what I'd call convenient


I don't see a problem here. If someone is interested only in quarterly branch announce mails, one can filter those mails at the mail provider service level and let the filter execute a action. The local mail client can then retrieve those filtered mails.

AFAIK Alain is poudrier building packages, to track eventual problems with ports of interest,  subscribing to freebsd-ports@ would be also expedient.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 4, 2021)

.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 4, 2021)

I just installed xorg. It pulled in python3.7. Still too soon ?


			Index of /FreeBSD:13:amd64/quarterly/


----------



## T-Daemon (Jul 4, 2021)

2021Q3 packages haven't been build yet. From New 2021Q3 branch announce mail:

```
Next quarterly package builds will start on Sunday July 4th at 01:00 UTC and
should be available on your closest mirrors few days later.
```


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 4, 2021)

Thanks. Once they are ready i test which python version X is used , and start my poudriere build , blacklisting python X-1 and X+1.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 5, 2021)

The quarterly branches are branched off from main aka latest. So whatever Python version is set in main now will be the new quarterly version. It's really not that difficult to figure out.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jul 8, 2021)

T-Daemon said:


> … freebsd-ports-announce@ is moderated, not open for subscriptions by anybody, …



I saw the address recently used however I can't find a public archive. Is the list redundant?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jul 8, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> … Once they are ready …



<http://beefy14.nyi.freebsd.org/index.html> currently includes build d3cc3920a149 of 130amd64-quarterly, 7792 packages remaining.


----------



## bsduck (Jul 8, 2021)

Today `git -C /usr/ports/ pull` told me

```
remote: Enumerating objects: 33209, done.
remote: Counting objects: 100% (6949/6949), done.
remote: Compressing objects: 100% (49/49), done.
remote: Total 33209 (delta 6922), reused 6900 (delta 6900), pack-reused 26260
Empfange Objekte: 100% (33209/33209), 20.00 MiB | 4.65 MiB/s, fertig.
Löse Unterschiede auf: 100% (18702/18702), abgeschlossen mit 5071 lokalen Objekten.
Von https://git.freebsd.org/ports
   139e75894d46..d1da14bab7a8  2021Q2     -> origin/2021Q2
 * [neuer Branch]              2021Q3     -> origin/2021Q3
   ac368b4fc3db..4cb86a45c970  main       -> origin/main
Aktualisiere 139e75894d46..d1da14bab7a8
[...]
```

Nice feature.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jul 9, 2021)

<https://cgit.freebsd.org/ports/log/?h=2021Q3>


----------

